# ford F-150 4wd issue



## Torin (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 2008 F-150 wih 20K + - miles. It had an issue with the front hubs locking in (or attempting to) during normal 2wd driving. It happened a couple of times earlier in the year, then it recently became more frequent. I had brought it in to the local dealer when it first occured & was told they could not replicate the problem so, no repair. When it started happening more lately, I brought it in again, same result. My reply this time was, I don't want it back until repaired. They drove it again & suposedly replicated the problem. They replaced a vaccum valve & now it seems ok. 
My question is, how many have been through this & do you feel the hubs & transfer case most likely are damaged? The dealer states they checked them & they are ok but, I'm a bit skeptical. It works normally, engages 4wd ok, now. 
Any of you guys been there, done that?


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Torin said:


> I have a 2008 F-150 wih 20K + - miles. It had an issue with the front hubs locking in (or attempting to) during normal 2wd driving. It happened a couple of times earlier in the year, then it recently became more frequent. I had brought it in to the local dealer when it first occured & was told they could not replicate the problem so, no repair. When it started happening more lately, I brought it in again, same result. My reply this time was, I don't want it back until repaired. They drove it again & suposedly replicated the problem. They replaced a vaccum valve & now it seems ok.
> My question is, how many have been through this & do you feel the hubs & transfer case most likely are damaged? The dealer states they checked them & they are ok but, I'm a bit skeptical. It works normally, engages 4wd ok, now.
> Any of you guys been there, done that?


I will say this give me locking hubs and a stick shift transfer case! My best friend had a 90 Chev that when it got real cold say -30 took 100yds or more of driving before it went into 4 wheel drive. 
I don't think you damaged anything in the T case, as to the hub's I don't know but would think your okay as long as you were not heavy on the pedal wile it was thinking if it should go into 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Torin (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope you're right. It happened once on the highway going 65mph. It would make a heck of a noise as they grind, trying to engage, then it seemed they would catch & a serious clunk under your feet which I think was the transfer case. 
I was pulling my trailer out of the snow tonight & discovered I do not have 4wd low. I will check it again but, it may be going back to the dealer.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't want to be the one to say it but, at 65mph nothing good can come from those things trying to engage themselves. If you could feel it in the cab, imagine what was going on in the transfer case. If it were me, I would show up with a couple dozen donuts at my ford dealer and have a civilized conversation with the service manager, he should be able to swap in what is necessary. Also, have them check for any open TSBs on your truck in their Vincent system.


----------



## Torin (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree. I discussed it with them, when they said they need to witness the problem & had not been able to. I basically said that if they look at the hubs, there has to be visible evidence of the problem. It is grinding into engagement, it has to leave scars. After they finally "fixed" the problem, I asked specifically if they checked the rest of the front drive train & they told me they did & found no damage. I got a feeling I'll discover more issues after the warranty is up.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ford has "zone service representatives" that work for corporate. Basically they have meetings with folks who are having an intermittent or other problem the dealer has been unable to fix. A face to face or even a request for a meeting with such a person should have the desired effect.


----------



## Torin (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I have 4 low working. I was trying to engage in park & I needed to be in neutral. I checked the owners manual & didn't find it. At least the service rep didn't call me an idiot (while I was there), sure felt like one though.
4wd engages smooth, so unless I want to disassemble things on my own & I don't, I'll have to assume no/minimal damage to the driveline from the hubs engaging on their own.


----------



## Woodman 460 (Dec 28, 2009)

*4x4 hubs*

Hi, i'm a tech at a Ford dealer in Canada and we see this all the time. Usually the vacuum solenoid fills with water and causes a failure.The 4x4 will do all kinds of funny stuff. We generally replace the solenoid and install a new water sheild. See if there is a "rain hat" as it is called on the passenger side firewall area. It should be covering the new solenoid. As for the damage caused by the hubs engaging-I have seen some that have excessive metal chunks and some with almost no metal inthe hub area. It really all depends. You may want to take it to another dealer if the one you are going to isn't being thorough. I know how it works and they would rather change the least amount of parts as possible.

I have never ever seen damage to the transfercase or hubs,usually only the wheel bearing becomes full of metal grit.They will still be operable and probably last just as long. I have never even seen a bearing fail on the 04-current f-150's. I hope this helps.


----------



## Torin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Woodman, I'll look for the rain hat.


----------



## PB (Dec 28, 2009)

Is this occurring with an electronic engagement I assume? I have a '08 F150 with a stick 4WD engagement, should I be worried? No problems so far.


----------



## Torin (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine has the switch on the dash. I'm not sure if your hubs engage the same as mine. I believe mine are dis-engaged & held out by a vacuum. The vacuum leaks & my hubs try to engage.


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 28, 2009)

*Ford has vaccuum problems*

I had a lot of problems with the 1/2 tons I had in the past. went to 3/4 ton and as soon as I flipped the switch(in the right gear) I could hear the solenoids working. BTW my half ton starter would keep cranking after I let off the key..scared the hell out of me..jumped out of the truck and waited for catasrophic failure..nothing..opened the hood..nothing out of place..got under..nothing leaking..got back in..shut off the ignition..starter still cranking...wtf....turned the ignition back to run position and popped the clutch in second to kill it..never had the same problem. stupid ford one wire starter system..as for the 4wd..20k miles..beat the shi* out of it..shift it once at 85 and let them replace it all. my .02


----------

